# [RÉSEAU] Faire un service écouter sur 2 ports(résolu)

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

J'ai un serveur smtp chez ovh avec un domaine et  un serveur postfix en local qui lui envoi mes mails pour le relais mais mon FAI orange bloque le port 25 pour toutes les adresse sources qui ne sont pas chez lui donc je ne peux pas utiliser une adresse avec mon nom de domaine ovh  pour envoyer des mails. J'ai changé le port d'écoute de mon serveur smtp chez ovh et là ça passe ( pas de filtre au niveau orange) mais je ne pourrais plus recevoir des mails sur mon serveur ovh puisqu'il n'écoute  plus sur le port 25 et les autres client smtp ne le savent pas ... donc est-ce possible de faire écouter un service sur 2 ports . Quand je test, c'est soit l'un ou l'autre .

Merci

----------

## Enlight

Tu viens de matter star wars???

edit : un tunnel ou un forward d'un port vers l'autre faire tu dois!

----------

## guilc

Bah pour postfix, c'est on ne peut plus simple. Dans le master.cf, tu as une ligne :

```
smtp      inet  n     -     y     -     -     smtpd
```

Bah tu ajoutes ça en dessous :

```
autre_port      inet  n     -     y     -     -     smtpd
```

Et ton serveur smtp écoutera sur le port 25, et sur le port que tu spécifie en plus.

Pas besoin de tunnel, postfix gère tout seul le multiport en natif  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Tu viens de matter star wars???

 

Non mais cela m'aurais bien changé les idées   :Smile:  ...

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Bah pour postfix, c'est on ne peut plus simple.

 

En fait le serveur distant c'est qmail .

Orange filtre bien les envois smtp pour que loin puisse utilisé son serveur mais apparement ne filtre pas les adresses mails (  avec user + nom de domaine différent ) comme je le pensais, par contre il faut utiliser leur DNS pour pointer vers le bon serveur smtp. J'utilisais ceux d'opendns http://www.opendns.com/ . Maintenant  les mails envoyés par postfix passe sans problème par le serveur smtp d'orange quelque soit l'adresse mail source !

Merci pour les infos sur postfix mais j'aimerais bien savoir si c'est possible avec qmail même si ce n'est pas plus mal d'envoyer via le smtp de son FAI (pas de risque d'être blacklisé ).

Thx

----------

## guilc

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Merci pour les infos sur postfix mais j'aimerais bien savoir si c'est possible avec qmail même si ce n'est pas plus mal d'envoyer via le smtp de son FAI (pas de risque d'être blacklisé ).

 

qmail (beurk ce bouzin) gère la connexion via xinet.d justement => http://web.archive.org/web/20040607090856/http:/www.xinetd.org/faq.html#qmail

Tu mets 2 services, un sur le port 25, l'autre sur le port de ton choix  :Wink: 

----------

## scherz0

 *Quote:*   

> Merci pour les infos sur postfix mais j'aimerais bien savoir si c'est possible avec qmail même si ce n'est pas plus mal d'envoyer via le smtp de son FAI (pas de risque d'être blacklisé ).

 

À propos de blacklist... petit rappel pour éviter d'en devenir un membre assidu.

Comme l'a expliqué guilc, il est possible d'ouvir un second port, mais concrètement la façon de le configurer dépend du frontal réseau que tu utilises (xinetd, tcpserver, etc.). qmail-smtpd ne s'occupe pas de la partie réseau (socket/listen/accept), il dialogue avec son correspondant via les 2 descripteurs de fichiers mis en place par le frontal.

Dans tous les cas, il ne faut pas oublier que ça ne se limite pas à ouvrir un second port : en principe, le service sur le port 25 devrait déjà être configuré de façon à n'accepter que les mails qui te sont destinés (relai uniquement vers ta machine locale).

Par contre, le second service devra être configuré pour relayer les mails.  Et donc, attention à bien contrôler l'accès à ce service, pour ne pas transformer ton serveur ovh en relai public.

----------

## man in the hill

Merci pour ces infos. Je ne connais pas assez qmail pour me permettre actuellement de "bidouiller" pour obtenir au final une situation moins intéressante en terme de ressource, de blacklisation donc je reste sur ma conf actuelle.

Par contre quand je fait une modif qui concerne le smtp, je vérifie avec ce site http://www.mailradar.com/openrelay/  si je ne suis ouvert à tous.

@ +

----------

